# Lf zavlar liquid rubber.



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find some Zavlar liquid rubber? I would like to build a lot of plywood tanks and Zavlar seems like the route i would like to take. Any info or tips using this product would be a great help. Thank you!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I do actually know , zavlar is avaliable at home hardware if they dont carry it in the store they will bring it in for you , even my teeny tiny store in lk cowichan was willing to bring it in, but i will give you a heads up it isnt cheap,


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

macframalama said:


> I do actually know , zavlar is avaliable at home hardware if they dont carry it in the store they will bring it in for you , even my teeny tiny store in lk cowichan was willing to bring it in, but i will give you a heads up it isnt cheap,


I will have a look at home hardware and see if they have any. I just inherited a lot of tempered glass and I really want to get started on my fish room. and tempered glass cant be cut from what i know of and i do not wish to try. How much is it for a 5lb bucket do you know?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if i remember correctly a 5 gal pail was about $200 but i could be wrong i dropped the plywood tank build idea a while back ...Home Hardware - zavlar according to the link it is on sale right now $149.99 so hurry your but up lol


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

sweeet! thanks for the help! i got more then 10 tanks on the way as soon as I get all that i need to build it all =)


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice, good luck hope you have a more understanding wife lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

take pics i wanna see the project and also wanna know how your sealing the front window pans out for you


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

nah no wife atm so im going to go all out =) but for sure i will post pics. dont know when im going to get started with it all but first things first buckets of rubber.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

lucky bastrard lol, haha enjoy your freedom and your tank build hahaha


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

I hope I am lucky and find a wife that loves fish as much as me =) but i will keep you posted on how things go.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Be sure to take pics as you go (a pain in the butt, I know) but don't just do a before and after. Do a JOURNAL!!!

I believe Gary built one and had something like 30,000 views on his one thread alone. I'd definitely be interested in following this adventure daily as you go along with it.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> lucky bastrard lol, haha enjoy your freedom and your tank build hahaha


im telling your wife.........................lol


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have ordered in two large buckets of zavlar and am waiting for them to call me on there arrival. I have purchased them on sale! thanks for the info!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

good stuff glad to hear, hope you have success so i can copy cat,


----------

